# Butt Hinge face frame



## SteveF (26 Apr 2015)

looking to build my own kitchen

plan is face frame with butt hinges
inset door instead of overlay..shaker style

what is best way to cut in hinges...using router instead of manual chisel
must be a suitable hinge jig out there for 75mm butts
Steve


----------



## keithkarl2007 (27 Apr 2015)

Simple enough to make one to suit whatever router bit and collet bushing you have


----------



## wide74 (27 Apr 2015)

I did all mine freehand to knife marks with a small straight bit. It's easy enough just take your time and practise on a piece of scrap first. Good luck!


----------



## Lord Kitchener (28 Apr 2015)

Are you really really sure you want to do face frame? You will lose space and using integrated appliances will be more difficult. Also you won't be able to adjust the hinges in the way you can with conventional concealed hinges. So getting the shut lines even will be very difficult.


----------



## SteveF (28 Apr 2015)

Lord Kitchener":lu47i3fo said:


> Are you really really sure you want to do face frame? You will lose space and using integrated appliances will be more difficult. Also you won't be able to adjust the hinges in the way you can with conventional concealed hinges. So getting the shut lines even will be very difficult.


I said I wanted to build my own kitchen
I didn't say I would get a choice in its design  
SWMBO looked at load of pics and said....I want I want I want
Faceframe is option or I could get some edgeband for the ply or could plant some hardwood to the front of ply
will still get look she wants I guess
She started looking at hinges and liked the look of butts rather than eurohinges
I am going to play with some of the lamello duplex to see if she likes them

I would rather go with soft close hinges personally, and not have to mess with catches etc

Steve


----------



## owen (29 Apr 2015)

When I built an oak face frame kitchen I just used a very sharp chisel, didn't take long at all. Takes a bit of practise though but more pleasing when done and harder to cock up than using a router.


----------



## Racers (30 Apr 2015)

I did a face frame kitchen with butt hinges I made a jig and used a router.
I was talking to some one later who said they packed the gap out between the cabinets so soft close kitchen door hinges could be used.
I guess it the face frame lines up with the inside edge of the cabinets it would work.

Pete


----------



## Lord Kitchener (30 Apr 2015)

No need to pack the inside of the face frame to use concealed hinges, check out the Blum catalogue for various solutions to this problem,


----------

